# SP Daten



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello, can anyone help me with a link of Last SP Daten? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks Shawn , very much!!!


----------



## CrazyRonny (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone has a link to v59 SP Daten for me pls ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CrazyRonny said:


> Anyone has a link to v59 SP Daten for me pls ?


Why must you have 59.x SP-Daten considering there have been no E-Series updates since 58.1 (not in .58.2, 58.3, 59.0, nor 59.1) except Rolls Royce (RR01)? Unless you have Rolls Royce, then 58.1 should be sufficient.


----------



## vagsfjord (Dec 6, 2015)

I need SP Daten 58.1 or newer plz.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vagsfjord said:


> I need SP Daten 58.1 or newer plz.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## raigen18 (Jun 5, 2015)

Can I also get the link to sp daten 58.1? Thanks and much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raigen18 said:


> Can I also get the link to sp daten 58.1? Thanks and much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## tpaxadpom (Oct 13, 2012)

can I also get a link to SP daten v59? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tpaxadpom said:


> can I also get a link to SP daten v59? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

Can I also get the link to sp daten 58.1?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smassey321 said:


> Can I also get the link to sp daten 58.1?
> 
> thanks


No, but you can have the latest. PM sent.


----------



## Zorex85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Can i get the link to 58.1? thats the newest for E60? Tanx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zorex85 said:


> Can i get the link to 58.1? thats the newest for E60? Tanx


As I wrote above, No, but you can have the latest. PM sent.

And no, E60 was last updated in 3.59.2 to E060-16-07-503.


----------



## Zorex85 (Sep 5, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote above, No, but you can have the latest. PM sent.
> 
> And no, E60 was last updated in 3.59.2 to E060-16-07-503.


Yes I read it just my fault, apologize
TANKS ALOT


----------



## DenoMalo (Sep 20, 2016)

*Bmw sp data*

Hello i need the newest SP Data for E-Models


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DenoMalo said:


> Hello i need the newest SP Data for E-Models


PM sent.


----------



## katsooba (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi

is there any way to get the V55 spdaten for the e89?
i am looking for an older version of the ppk and i dont think the newest spdaten contains the proper zusb


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

katsooba said:


> Hi
> 
> is there any way to get the V55 spdaten for the e89?
> i am looking for an older version of the ppk and i dont think the newest spdaten contains the proper zusb


PM Sent.


----------



## aqeelrana (Sep 26, 2016)

*Could I please have a link to the latest Daten files please*

Thank you in advance.

regards
aqeel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aqeelrana said:


> Thank you in advance.
> 
> regards
> aqeel


PM sent.


----------



## muzomax (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello again Shawn

Can you sent me spdaten for my e65

Thank a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

muzomax said:


> Hello again Shawn
> 
> Can you sent me spdaten for my e65
> 
> Thank a lot


PM sent.


----------



## stiga77 (Sep 27, 2016)

Need latest daten for e53, e39 & e61
Some one pls????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stiga77 said:


> Need latest daten for e53, e39 & e61
> Some one pls????


PM sent.


----------



## davewlee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Need Daten Files for E65 ... can some help me out Please*

Need Daten Files for E65 ... can some help me out Please...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davewlee said:


> Need Daten Files for E65 ... can some help me out Please...


PM sent.


----------



## aqeelrana (Sep 26, 2016)

*getting error with INPAfxx*

Hello shawnsheridan thank you for the files.

when i go to the e60 transmission part i get this error. I followed all the instructions given for the install.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aqeelrana said:


> Hello shawnsheridan thank you for the files.
> 
> when i go to the e60 transmission part i get this error. I followed all the instructions given for the install.
> 
> View attachment 577464


I do not know what that error is.


----------



## davewlee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thank you shawn*

Much appreciated


----------



## bmrguy03 (Dec 9, 2013)

Can someone PM a link to the latest Daten file for an F30 LCI please?


----------



## bmrguy03 (Dec 9, 2013)

And the latest coding package if possible.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmrguy03 said:


> Can someone PM a link to the latest Daten file for an F30 LCI please?


PM sent.


----------



## kojikoji55 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello.

Could I have newest version of the SP-daten-E89. 

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kojikoji55 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Could I have newest version of the SP-daten-E89.
> 
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## alexandchau (Oct 16, 2016)

I need the latest SP-daten files for E89 please. Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexandchau said:


> I need the latest SP-daten files for E89 please. Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## marco.hicbv (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi, I think I also need the newest SP Daten for my F11 from 2011.
I currently have 50.2
CAn you please send me a link to the newest SP Daten?
Thanks in advance!!

Marco


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marco.hicbv said:


> Hi, I think I also need the newest SP Daten for my F11 from 2011.
> I currently have 50.2
> CAn you please send me a link to the newest SP Daten?
> Thanks in advance!!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuzo said:


> hello shawn, can you please help me with sp daten files ? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## arahan (Jan 1, 2017)

*SP Daten E60*

Hello Shawn,

could you please help me to get latest SP-Daten for my E60 MD 2007. 
Many Thanks in advance!

Kind regards,
arahan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arahan said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please help me to get latest SP-Daten for my E60 MD 2007.
> Many Thanks in advance!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## langsbr (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Shawn, would you have a link to the E89 daten files? I've searched everywhere and the only place I've found I can't download it all.

THanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

langsbr said:


> Hi Shawn, would you have a link to the E89 daten files? I've searched everywhere and the only place I've found I can't download it all.
> 
> THanks


PM sent.


----------



## joffy123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Latest e65 sp daten files please and thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joffy123 said:


> Latest e65 sp daten files please and thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Samir75 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

last daten e90 (e89) for me too, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samir75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> last daten e90 (e89) for me too, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Recon3D (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello,

Is it possible if i can get the latest e90 (e89 chassis) sp daten files please? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Recon3D said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible if i can get the latest e90 (e89 chassis) sp daten files please? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## thakid22 (Sep 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you point me to the latest E60 Daten files?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thakid22 said:


> Can you point me to the latest E60 Daten files?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## My-life (Jan 5, 2017)

Can someone help me with the latest daten files for a E91 pre-LCI?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

My-life said:


> Can someone help me with the latest daten files for a E91 pre-LCI?


PM sent.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,has someone the best and last released SP daten for a E65 730d. I don't need the F series.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Serr said:


> Hi,has someone the best and last released SP daten for a E65 730d. I don't need the F series.


PM sent.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks. ..!!


----------



## feydok (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Guys 

Im need the last Sp Daten for my E60 pls.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

feydok said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Im need the last Sp Daten for my E60 pls.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Purdy330 (Mar 5, 2011)

*E89*

Hello! Could I please have the latest Daten files for E89? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Purdy330 said:


> Hello! Could I please have the latest Daten files for E89? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Purdy330 (Mar 5, 2011)

I really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## jdg32690 (Jan 13, 2017)

hi I'm looking for the newest e60 sp daten file. PLEASE HELP I wnt to see if it fixes my tranny prob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdg32690 said:


> hi I'm looking for the newest e60 sp daten file. PLEASE HELP I wnt to see if it fixes my tranny prob


PM sent.


----------



## aliblabla (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi,

Id be grateful if you could point me towards the latest files for an e60 please.

Thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aliblabla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Id be grateful if you could point me towards the latest files for an e60 please.
> 
> Thx in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ahoogendoorn (Jan 15, 2017)

*Could I please get the latest SP Daten? I have an E92 from 09-2012. Many Thanks!*

André


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahoogendoorn said:


> André


PM sent.


----------



## discordia666 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Which sp-daten version do I need?*

Hi all,

Stratstone just helpfully updated my I-level and now none of my software works properly any more. So looks like I need some new SP-daten files. I have version 59.something but it's just not quite late enough. The date on the files is 17/06/2016 and I think I need something like 11/2016.

I'm now at E89X-16-07-507, so looks like 1 month later! I have a list of I-levels that says E89X-16-07-505 is v59.4 but E89X-16-07-507 isn't even on the list. It goes straight to E089X-16-11-500, which shows as v60. I got some that claimed to be v60 but they turned out to be exactly the same as the v59 I already have (grrr).

Could someone please tell me which version I need and, possibly, where I can get them.

Thanks, folks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

discordia666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Stratstone just helpfully updated my I-level and now none of my software works properly any more. So looks like I need some new SP-daten files. I have version 59.something but it's just not quite late enough. The date on the files is 17/06/2016 and I think I need something like 11/2016.
> 
> ...


E89X-16-07-507 = 3.59.5 so you need >= 59.5. PM sent.


----------



## mondeo828 (Jan 21, 2017)

*Frustrated*

8 hours getting inpaload set up and reading OK, then tried to get NCS Expert working and VIN fail... daten files not up to date enough. This is killing me, all I want to do is set up MP3!

E60 550i (09) and E60 545i (04), can anyone help with the latest files please v59/v60?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mondeo828 said:


> 8 hours getting inpaload set up and reading OK, then tried to get NCS Expert working and VIN fail... daten files not up to date enough. This is killing me, all I want to do is set up MP3!
> 
> E60 550i (09) and E60 545i (04), can anyone help with the latest files please v59/v60?


PM sent.


----------



## DRMCEO (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi. Shawn, can you please send me the latest daten for the e60. Thank you in advance. I see you have already helped 100 of us.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DRMCEO said:


> Hi. Shawn, can you please send me the latest daten for the e60. Thank you in advance. I see you have already helped 100 of us.


PM sent.


----------



## home_of_bimmers (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey, could u please send me PN with latest Data Files E89 
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

home_of_bimmers said:


> Hey, could u please send me PN with latest Data Files E89
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rruggles (Jan 10, 2014)

Can someone please send me the latest SP-Daten software for 2004 e60? Looks like it's 58.1 but not certain about version. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rruggles said:


> Can someone please send me the latest SP-Daten software for 2004 e60? Looks like it's 58.1 but not certain about version. Thanks in Advance!


PM sent.


----------



## n42b20 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello everyone, nice to meet you here 
Can someone send me lastest sp daten for E46 please. I have v60 but soft i need its not there  

Thank you very much.


----------



## gadgets4u (May 9, 2009)

*Sp-Daten Files*

Hi Shawn, Can you pm me the link to please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hjo92 said:


> Is there a link to get the latest V59? Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## wenliang_wang (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you share me the links of newest version SP-Daten?

many thanks***65281;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wenliang_wang said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you share me the links of newest version SP-Daten?
> 
> many thanks***65281;


PM sent.


----------



## jerryside02 (Feb 6, 2017)

*E60*

Hi shawn, can u pleaseeeee send latest e60 daten files. Than you! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jerryside02 said:


> Hi shawn, can u pleaseeeee send latest e60 daten files. Than you! :thumbup:


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## jerryside02 (Feb 6, 2017)

*e60 Daten files*

Thanks alot man!


----------



## Screwy1981 (Feb 7, 2017)

can i have a link t the latest filesmfor the e60 please mate. ta


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Screwy1981 said:


> can i have a link t the latest filesmfor the e60 please mate. ta


PM sent.


----------



## Mr_Burger (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone have the latest E65 files for winKFP please?

I'm trying to code a new SGM to my car and all I'm getting is error 704 

(although, I tried to code the VIN of my CDC too, and have confirmed the ZUSB number is within the history file, so perhaps the winKFP install is bad)

Regards
Mr_B


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr_Burger said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have the latest E65 files for winKFP please?
> 
> I'm trying to code a new SGM to my car and all I'm getting is error 704
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BlueXtreme (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Shawn I also need the newest files for my e83. Thanks bud!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlueXtreme said:


> Hey Shawn I also need the newest files for my e83. Thanks bud!


PM sent.


----------



## Mr_Burger (Jul 14, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


& received and all working well :thumbup:

Many thanks

Mr_B


----------



## Beyondcr (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
I am looking for latest SP-Daten, could you help? Thanks.


----------



## Abdulx28 (Jul 6, 2016)

Someone has the older SP-Daten V48 oder V49 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beyondcr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am looking for latest SP-Daten, could you help? Thanks.





Abdulx28 said:


> Someone has the older SP-Daten V48 oder V49 ?


PM's sent.


----------



## kennethm2v (Feb 11, 2017)

*Please Help*

Hi @Shawn, 
I have a 2004 e60 and am looking for latest SP-Daten for it, could you help please? Thank you in advance!!!!.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kennethm2v said:


> Hi @Shawn,
> I have a 2004 e60 and am looking for latest SP-Daten for it, could you help please? Thank you in advance!!!!.


PM sent.


----------



## Katkarot (Feb 12, 2017)

*Help*

Hi Shawn,

I am looking for latest SP-Daten for E82 (135i), can you help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Katkarot said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for latest SP-Daten for E82 (135i), can you help?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## moozin (Feb 14, 2017)

*SP-Daten files*

@ Shawn,

Can you please help with latest SP-Daten files for E60 LCI 530D ? I assume location does not really matter ?

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moozin said:


> @ Shawn,
> 
> Can you please help with latest SP-Daten files for E60 LCI 530D ? I assume location does not really matter ?
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## maxhofer (May 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the latest sp-daten for E65?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxhofer said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the latest sp-daten for E65?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## johndong888 (Apr 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

do you have the latest Daten for e92? Car is currently on 59.3 thanks!


----------



## M Dennis (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you provide the link for latest e89 SP-Daten files?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johndong888 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> do you have the latest Daten for e92? Car is currently on 59.3 thanks!





M Dennis said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you provide the link for latest e89 SP-Daten files?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## morfej (Nov 15, 2013)

I also recommend for E89 SP-Date files link.

Thank you.


----------



## kimu_den (Feb 16, 2017)

*Sp deten*

Hello, can anyone help me with a link of Last SP Daten?


----------



## afv (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

Do you have lastest Daten for the E60?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morfej said:


> I also recommend for E89 SP-Date files link.
> 
> Thank you.





kimu_den said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with a link of Last SP Daten?





afv said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Do you have lastest Daten for the E60?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## afv (Feb 16, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------



## morfej (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## kanasey (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

Do you have latest Datens for the E60? (I have a 2007 530i LCI)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kanasey said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Do you have latest Datens for the E60? (I have a 2007 530i LCI)
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Fun123 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me a link to the 60.1 SP Daten files
Thanks


----------



## Fun123 (Feb 22, 2017)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fun123 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me a link to the 60.1 SP Daten files
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Chmerlinn (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn! Possible to get the latest files for e89 chassis? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dkartch said:


> Could I get the link for the latest SP Daten file for E65? Thanks very much!


PM sent.


----------



## Phirephox (May 17, 2016)

Latest Daten files? Also had my e90 updated at the stealer. Btw, thank you very much for how much you are helping people all around like me. Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Phirephox said:


> Latest Daten files? Also had my e90 updated at the stealer. Btw, thank you very much for how much you are helping people all around like me. Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## Syntax94 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello Shawn!
Could I get the link for the latest SP Daten file for E81 i think it is the e89? Would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Syntax94 said:


> Hello Shawn!
> Could I get the link for the latest SP Daten file for E81 i think it is the e89? Would be awesome! Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dextuar (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

Could I get the link for the latest SP Daten files for e89? 
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dextuar said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could I get the link for the latest SP Daten files for e89?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## FUBinga (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi,
could anyone please send the latest SP DATEN for my E60 2003?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FUBinga said:


> Hi,
> could anyone please send the latest SP DATEN for my E60 2003?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## FUBinga (Mar 10, 2017)

thank you very much


----------



## hmmyip (Mar 11, 2017)

Please may I have the sp daten v60 links? or whats best for a eur e91 330d 2009

Cheers in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmyip said:


> Please may I have the sp daten v60 links? or whats best for a eur e91 330d 2009
> 
> Cheers in advance


PM sent.


----------



## hmmyip (Mar 11, 2017)

*cheers!*

Thanks!


----------



## dashti740 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi,
can someone send me SP-Daten software for E60 2008 please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dashti740 said:


> Hi,
> can someone send me SP-Daten software for E60 2008 please ?


PM sent.


----------



## bsehirn (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,
@shawnsheridan
Excellent work and support from you shawn, awesome you exist, man ! :rofl:

Would be very happy if you could send me the latest sp-daten for E-Models or just for my E60 assembled April 2004

Many Thx in advance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bsehirn said:


> Hi,
> @shawnsheridan
> Excellent work and support from you shawn, awesome you exist, man ! :rofl:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Nachfolger (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm looking for the E46 and E92 version. Possible I get those?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachfolger said:


> I'm looking for the E46 and E92 version. Possible I get those?


PM sent.


----------



## trava (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi guys..im trying to find latest daten for e39.
Many Thanks in advance !


----------



## trava (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi guys..im trying to find latest daten for e39.
Many Thanks in advance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trava said:


> Hi guys..im trying to find latest daten for e39.
> Many Thanks in advance !


PM sent.


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

*Need latest E89 SP DATEN files*

Hello,
can anyone pls. share the latest SP DATEN for E89? After strugling with installations and configurations, I finally got my computer to talk to the car, but NCS stops due to an error that is supposed to be because of old DATEN files.

Tks a lot!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marcosq said:


> Hello,
> can anyone pls. share the latest SP DATEN for E89? After strugling with installations and configurations, I finally got my computer to talk to the car, but NCS stops due to an error that is supposed to be because of old DATEN files.
> 
> Tks a lot!!!


PM sent.


----------



## oosatoo (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, can I have e92 daten files please. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oosatoo said:


> Hi, can I have e92 daten files please. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mxxxs (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

Can I have spdaten files for e70?

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mxxxs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I have spdaten files for e70?
> 
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## dyezak (Mar 14, 2017)

I too am looking for the newest daten files. e90 please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dyezak said:


> I too am looking for the newest daten files. e90 please.


PM sent.


----------



## miguex (Jun 14, 2008)

please can pm for links for latest SP-DATEN? 
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miguex said:


> please can pm for links for latest SP-DATEN?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## MenardCOGIP (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,
Can you please tell me what is the latest version of the SP-daten for E60? (I have the V55 but not sure these are the latest ones)
Thanks


----------



## OldE39 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can I also get the link to sp daten 58.1? Thanks and much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MenardCOGIP said:


> Hello,
> Can you please tell me what is the latest version of the SP-daten for E60? (I have the V55 but not sure these are the latest ones)
> Thanks





OldE39 said:


> Can I also get the link to sp daten 58.1? Thanks and much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM's sent.


----------



## rpg (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

If possible, could I get a link to the latest SP Daten files for an E39? I'm aware they haven't been updated since v58 or so, but I'm using much older currently.

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rpg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If possible, could I get a link to the latest SP Daten files for an E39? I'm aware they haven't been updated since v58 or so, but I'm using much older currently.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## rpg (Jan 28, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Many thanks.


----------



## cmelak (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello, you can also ask your link please to the latest version SP Daten? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmelak said:


> Hello, you can also ask your link please to the latest version SP Daten? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## Maho_BCN (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi shawn

Could you give the link to the latest sp daten too?

Best regards
Maho 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maho_BCN said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> Could you give the link to the latest sp daten too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cobraATX (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me the latest E65 files? Thanks. 

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cobraATX said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the latest E65 files? Thanks.
> 
> Andy


PM sent.


----------



## Haitham (Dec 26, 2012)

I need the latest SP-Daten for the E60 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Haitham said:


> I need the latest SP-Daten for the E60 please


PM sent.


----------



## jjan (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I want to code a 2015 E84. Can you sent me a link to the latest Daten?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jjan said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I want to code a 2015 E84. Can you sent me a link to the latest Daten?
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## feiercrack (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello Shawn, 

can i have the latest SP-Daten?

i like to code my S1000RR K46 2012  (changing Oddometer from 299km/h up to slightly a few more km/h ;-)

Thanxx, cheers


----------



## mmarko1983 (Mar 14, 2017)

*e 60 sp daten*

HI, can i get latest sp daten for e60 2004. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

feiercrack said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can i have the latest SP-Daten?
> 
> ...





mmarko1983 said:


> HI, can i get latest sp daten for e60 2004. thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## mmarko1983 (Mar 14, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks mate , appreciate


----------



## Mame (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi ! Got the E46 fl and nfl sp daten ? i am struggling so hard to get them .. that chassis error is bringing me down already


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mame said:


> Hi ! Got the E46 fl and nfl sp daten ? i am struggling so hard to get them .. that chassis error is bringing me down already


PM sent.


----------



## LOWvert (Mar 31, 2015)

If you would share the link with me as well I wold be greatly appreciative!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LOWvert said:


> If you would share the link with me as well I wold be greatly appreciative!


PM sent.


----------



## gsgsgs (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Could you give the link to the latest sp daten ? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gsgsgs said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you give the link to the latest sp daten ? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## DerhelleLicht (Mar 28, 2017)

*Sp-Daten*

Hey, i made an account for this. Thank you very much for sharing these Links. Could you pls send me the latest SP-Daten too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DerhelleLicht said:


> Hey, i made an account for this. Thank you very much for sharing these Links. Could you pls send me the latest SP-Daten too?


PM sent.


----------



## lifeiskaos (Apr 4, 2017)

Looking for the latest e60 and e89 daten files please!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifeiskaos said:


> Looking for the latest e60 and e89 daten files please!


PM sent.


----------



## apfelman (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello Shawn, 

can i have the latest SP-Daten for bmw e90?

THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apfelman said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can i have the latest SP-Daten for bmw e90?
> 
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## schwooba (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me the latest E84 sp-daten please?

Peace!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

schwooba said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the latest E84 sp-daten please?
> 
> Peace!


PM sent.


----------



## schwooba (Jan 10, 2017)

Thx. What if the *E84* Daten is not listed. Can I use another chassis? The E83 or E85 perhaps?


----------



## sakis4paok (Apr 5, 2017)

hi shawn, please could you send me the link for the latest daten, many thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

schwooba said:


> thx. What if the *e84* daten is not listed. Can i use another chassis? The e83 or e85 perhaps?


e060 (e60, e61, e63, e64)

E89x (E81, E82, E84, E87, E88, E89, E90, E91, E92, E93)


----------



## urnvs (May 9, 2005)

Can you please send the link for the latest files (v60.1?)? I need them for the E39, E46 and E63. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

urnvs said:


> Can you please send the link for the latest files (v60.1?)? I need them for the E39, E46 and E63. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sakis4paok said:


> hi shawn, please could you send me the link for the latest daten, many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## schwooba (Jan 10, 2017)

*Coding Basics*

Hi Shawn,

It sounds like you really know what you are doing. Is there a good beginners coding guide you could recommend? I have an X1 e84 and I've looked thru this guide...

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=918608

Is that a good place to start? Is it relevant to me? Sorry, just getting started.

Thanks!


----------



## sakis4paok (Apr 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

schwooba said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> It sounds like you really know what you are doing. Is there a good beginners coding guide you could recommend? I have an X1 e84 and I've looked thru this guide...
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work, involving first Installing Old English INPA, then Wiping / Formatting Hard Drive, Install newer version and applying English Files. That's a lot of work, and it depends how bad you must have English INPA if it is worth it. If you can live with German INPA, then there is much easier way. PM sent.


----------



## vishnu1409 (Apr 7, 2017)

latest sp daten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vishnu1409 said:


> latest sp daten


I replied to same PM.


----------



## williamX5 (May 27, 2012)

Good day Shawn!!

I hope you and yours have been doing well!! I'm back looking for advice... I got the latest and greatest (so I think) programmed finally using the ICOM and a dedicated computer to my 2004 E53... The symptoms I am getting show it has an old version of software or there is a mismatch somehow... I did the entire vehicle with the software I had and the ISTA/P did find some modules that it needed to update... I do NOT get the trans failsafe message any more, so the program did something, but it isn't quite right...

How do I find out what version I have installed in the module(s)??? Keep in mind that I only did the program with the ISTA/P and ICOM once... I didn't want to waste a slot in the event everything went well with what I have...

I'm so fed up with this final part to this year long saga, I took it to the dealership today... Stealership is about right as they wanted me to pay for two hours of program time when it took me only 45 minutes to an hour with older equipment they have... So, I figured I would give this another shot first...

Thanks so much!!

Cheers!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I have no idea. I do not do any E-Series work at all, as I own an F10.


----------



## NewBchnic (Mar 1, 2017)

can i get a copy of the latest daten files for e60 please


----------

